# Bleeding 7 days after ICSI transfer and abdo pain - implantation or AF?



## elsie1

Hello
I'm new and having a rubbish time. I'm 6 days post my 2nd fresh cycle, having had an ectopic from an FET in the summer. We had 2 day 5 blastocytes put in.

I started bleeding yesterday - brown and small amounts initially but now fresher and moderate amounts. i also have abdominal and back pain.

With my frozen cycle I took 3 cyclogest 400mg, this time ( new clinic) I was advised that 2 was fine, and also took pred, aspirin and heparin. Needles to say since yesterday I've gone up to three - prob too little too late

Is there any point carrying on here? I feel so convinced this is just the sign of a failure but just have that stupid little hope somewhere that I might be one of these amazing stories of beating the odds. i'm not even meant to test for another 3-4 days.

I've spoken to many people over the years who have bleed duing pregnancy, but I guess my question is if it really feels like a period, isn;t that just what it is..?

I'm sorry - I'm not doing very well explaining myself here  I'm just feeling so sad and helpless.


----------



## kidder

Hi Elsie

Firstly welcome - Your in safe hands on here, its been like a life line to me. Im due to test on Friday, this is im first try at ICSI.

As for your question, Im part of the Oct - Nov cycle buddies on here, its full of lovely people. From that I have come to realise that bleeding does not always mean negative. On that thresd we have lots of people with BFP that have bled. Why dont you have a look on there, there is people with some very good advise and lots of support for each other.  

I hope to see you there.

Take care

Sharon


----------



## kandykane

hi    it is about the right time for implantation so it may be that. bleeding in early pregnancy isn't 'normal' but it's certainly not unusual and doesn't mean it's all over. hang in there till test date love


----------



## elsie1

Hi

Thanks for your messages and support. The bleeding has got much heavier today so I'm sure it's the end of the road this time. I've even stopped the drugs so I can start my grieving. Not sure how to join the buddys page - can you help? Although might not be right for me this time. Wishing everyone on there so much love and luck though. xxx I guess I'll still test on Friday, but I think it woulsl be a miracle if any of them survived this..


----------



## Kaybee

elsie - what do your clinic say about stopping the drugs ? 
Please hang onto that slither of hope you have


----------



## Ceri.

Hi Elsie and welcome to FF!

I'm so sorry to read that you started bleeding  I see you haven't posted in a week or so. You really need ime to grieve and of course lots of support right now. When you feel up to it, please have a look at these areas of FF ...

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## elsie1

Hello All

Well have tested this am, left it for a while to be sure, and - no surprise - BFN. Worst thing is, I was starting to convince myself things might be ok. Bleeding has stopped, and I keep feeling sick and knackered, but I think thiese things might be the result of stopping the prednisolone and cyclogest.. I'm probably a little depressed, not really up to doing much and being really grumpy. Does anyone know if there are any discussions regarding prednisolone etc that I can look at/join in to do a bit of comparing?

Thanks again for everyones support - this really is so unfair isn't it - just looking at the stories of all of us so wanting to have these new lives to create with so much love to share - big love to all xx


----------

